

Show HN: I made an app that listens for a rapper's songs and raps along in sync - skattyadz
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/02/05/tinie-tempahs-new-app-helps-lip-sync-along-latest-album/#!us2Xz

======
JustResign
Do you know that many (terrestrial) radio stations do not play songs at their
exact recorded speed?

Most are sped up a little (single-digit percentage), so they can fit more
songs (or more commercials) in each hour.

I wonder what sort of time distortion the matching algorithm can handle?

------
nhangen
Apparently very few of you read the article...

It's a smart way for a rapper to market his music. I chuckled as I watched the
video, and learned about a rapper I hadn't heard of before.

Harmless fun.

~~~
ktsmith
It was interesting but the video kept cutting out for me. I figured I'd check
out the music anyway and was greeted with a "This content is not available in
your country" message. That was a first being in the US.

------
wingerlang
On this topic I guess. I recently used shazamm (or the other one) and it - in
addition to finding the song - showed me the lyrics in real time, highlighting
the current line in the song. Really impressive.

~~~
nnnnni
That was probably soundhound

~~~
JangoSteve
Why do you say that? Shazam does it too, since 2011 when it acquired Tunezee
to power that functionality.

[http://gigaom.com/2011/06/15/shazam-makes-first-
acquisition-...](http://gigaom.com/2011/06/15/shazam-makes-first-acquisition-
introduces-lyric-synchronization/)

~~~
sejje
Guy said "(or the other one)".

Soundhound was the likely candidate.

------
edw519

      Why? Why? Why the fuck?
      Nerdie homes must make a buck.
      Have a need? Scratch that itch.
      Take a break to hack that bitch.
    
      People hurt & need more meds,
      Hacker rather show his creds.
      Breakthrus needed by a sage,
      But iphone apps r all the rage.
    
      Enterprise really sucks
      Hackers never get those bucks.
      Web apps used to be the hack
      But mobile's got a "craftsman's" back.
    
      Analysis!
      Paralysis!
      Algorithms!
      Distillation!
      Interpretation!
      Compilation!
      
      Deployment to the cloud.
      Disruption now allowed.
      Users need a good solution
      But all they get is more polution.
    
      Something no one ever needed.
      HN front page: he succeeded.
      Nerdie homes must make a buck.
      Why? Why? Why the fuck?

~~~
kohanz
It's not clear whether the above is intended as an impressive, rhyming,
satirical tribute to the OP or if it is a creative, yet sarcastic, put-down
attempt.

Regardless, I want to say that "Show HN" is my favorite type of HN post. If
what is presented is useful or marketable, all the better, but the sheer fact
that somebody built something ( _anything_ ), usually in their spare time, and
are proud enough to share it with the masses is something I applaud.

There is a lot of negativity on HN these days, but in most cases "Show HN"
threads have respectfully been spared. I sincerely hope it stays that way.

~~~
midas007
It seems like a tongue-in-cheek stylistic parody of nerdcore on top of most
rap music: bravado and aggression. ... but it's hard to tell whether it was a
joke or not, but I'm leaning towards not.

Next music app idea: every time it hears The Grateful Dead or Iron Butterfly,
a B-52 Westfalia bomber swoops in firing lolcat missiles and drops cluster
bombs that grow dandelions. (Hippies seem to be the most antithetical to the
topic to change the subject.)

------
svantana
Cute! It's pretty much the same as the Cassius app from a few years back
([https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/cassius-i-3-u-so/id399394777](https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/cassius-i-3-u-so/id399394777)),
but syncing to external audio instead. A nontrivial extension, but still very
similar from the user's perspective.

Now, if the app was able to lipsync to any tune, that would be more
impressive. It's certainly doable, see e.g. Tony Ezzat's "Mary 101" system
from 10 years back:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/tonebone/research/mary101/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/tonebone/research/mary101/)

------
jongold
This is totally awesome; way beyond my iOS knowledge. Any pointers or tips you
learnt about audio processing along the way?

~~~
skattyadz
I'm doing FFTs at regular intervals using the Accelerate framework. Then a lot
of rolling window comparisons of frequency data to try and determine which
fingerprints these frequencies match closest.

Expect a blog post soon (Y)

~~~
n1ghtmare_
Can't wait for the blog post !

------
dmcswain
Cool! On the topic of tech and music: here's an app that lets you play your
favorite YouTube music videos and SoundCloud songs by voice:
[http://youtu.be/cyS4TlBkTns](http://youtu.be/cyS4TlBkTns)

------
gabemart
The linked page pegs one of my CPU cores to 100%. Anyone else get the same
thing?

~~~
weavie
Yup. Locked up firefox for me for quite some time. Was compiling at the time,
so didn't think too much of it..

~~~
x3c
Compiling, huh? [http://xkcd.com/303/](http://xkcd.com/303/)

------
michaelmcmillan
This is clever. I can see so many different apps using a similar technology.

------
deletes
Do you have to record each song separately?

~~~
skattyadz
It's using a ton of videos we recorded with Tinie on one grey London afternoon

------
scrrr
Off topic, but do TNW know that that page is impossible to scroll? (Safari,
brand-new MBP)

~~~
nezza-_-
Just opened Safari (latest OSX and latest updates installed) here to try it
out: Works well here, can scroll without a problem.

------
n1ghtmare_
This is an extremely cool app! I'm impressed. Good job.

------
delinka
Is this a "me, too" kind of thing? Or is it different than Sound Hound or
Shazam in some way?

Edit: ah, now I see. It syncs up video, not just scrolling text lyrics.

